# Value of amf roadmaster scortcher... with pics



## Mikezz (Oct 17, 2010)

I have these two old bikes. They are AMF, Roadmaster, Scorchers. They are in decent shape shape. What would be a ballpark value for one or the pair? It is hard to find info on these so I am happy I found this forum. Any help will be appriciated.


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 17, 2010)

$20 each.  Clean them, ride them or give them away.  Not much there.  They look like they'll clean up nice.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a "Little Rock" AMF Westpoint, almost mint. A 1961 I think?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2010)

Has original U.S. Royal Chain tires on it too. This bike has been in a time warp, I swear!


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 23, 2010)

YES, I am not the only one with more then one Arkansan AMF!!!!


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 23, 2010)

IN ARK they can sell for 100ish if they clean up nice


----------



## partsguy (May 31, 2015)

I just picked up a Scorcher 10-speed a few weeks ago and it's rough but I love the colors. Are those 3, 5, or 10 speed bikes?


----------

